# of horseshoes, hand grenades, and swarm traps...



## BuckeyeBeek (Apr 16, 2013)

Is that close enough to be considered "trapped"? They were all balled up and it was pouring rain with more storms in the forecast. It was getting dark so I just went ahead and hived them.


----------



## Kimmybee (Apr 18, 2016)

That's pretty much what mine looks like!


----------



## Ferg (Aug 7, 2015)

close enough


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

BuckeyeBeek said:


> Is that close enough to be considered "trapped"?


You did well.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

It counts unless you are in the swarm trap contest here and competing against me. Then no.

:lpf:


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Hived I would say is trapped, unless of course they move again anyway.
P.S. watch that box well now. I have seen as many as 5 swarms land on the same branch in the exact same spot in a single season. it's like they leave an odor behind or something that attracts additional swarms.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Well at first thought I was going to have to say NO. I have had them leave after not entering. But to be fair, I counted this as a bait for myself so I will give you credit for yours. 
I caught a bait into a dead hive on Saturday, and on Sunday noticed this one hanging under the bottom board. I had to scrap it off into a nuc box. Since I gave myself credit I will give you credit.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I also gave myself credit for these two which required my help this year. Never had this "no move in" problem before, but these two were in the same week.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Here is another questionable one? Does it count if you transfer a catch into a hive and then another one moves into the empty bait box? I had three finished ones sitting on this shopping cart, I kept seeing what I thought was scouts, but when I went to reuse it I found this swarm inside.


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

BuckeyeBeek said:


> Is that close enough to be considered "trapped"? They were all balled up and it was pouring rain with more storms in the forecast. It was getting dark so I just went ahead and hived them.
> View attachment 24170


I would say if you can bring 'em home, and you didn't pay for them, they're trapped!

If you can keep them for 48 hours, that's even better.

BTW, what is every one else's criteria for "non-absoncion?" 24 hours? 48 hours? A season?


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

I had one abscond after 72 last week. Re-caught it, and gone again in 6.


----------



## BuckeyeBeek (Apr 16, 2013)

It's been 3 days since they moved into their new palatial estate. I try to give them any incentives I can to keep them, dark brood comb, some honey, some sugar syrup. They're bringing in lots of pollen so hopefully that's a good sign that they're staying put! If they aren't still there by the following Spring then I don't count it. Thanks OdFrank for all the pics, that's very informative! You sir are the Obi Wan Kenobi of swarm trapping.


----------



## Gazelle (May 17, 2015)

Great pics! I guess I've been taking a chance. I've waited and let them move in. Lay eggs, draw some comb, gather some stores then bring em in.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

odfrank, I always enjoy seeing your eclectic array of boxes.


----------



## BuckeyeBeek (Apr 16, 2013)

Gazelle said:


> Great pics! I guess I've been taking a chance. I've waited and let them move in. Lay eggs, draw some comb, gather some stores then bring em in.


Patience is a virtue, I wish I had more of it. Every time I see a swarm it's like a brand new crisp $100 dollar bill is staring back at me (the price of a package these days). I wouldn't be able to sleep, I'd have to go out every hour with a flashlight to see if it was still there! LOL


----------



## Kimmybee (Apr 18, 2016)

Odfrank,

Can I ask how you were able to scrap the comb off the bottom of the trap without squashing the bees that were attached? I don't want to drop them in a box. I need to hive my resistant tenants this weekend.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Kimmybee said:


> Odfrank,
> 
> Can I ask how you were able to scrap the comb off the bottom of the trap without squashing the bees that were attached? I don't want to drop them in a box. I need to hive my resistant tenants this weekend.



I scraped the comb free with my hive tool, carefully shook and brushed the bees into the box, and trashed the comb.


----------



## BuckeyeBeek (Apr 16, 2013)

Got a ringer this time!






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jT1us0Lo_Ls


----------

